
Implementing pgloader (2013) [pdf] - tosh
https://rmod.inria.fr/archives/events/2013Dyla/dyla13_3_Implementing_pgloader.pdf
======
tosh
> In this paper, we use the example of rewriting from scratch a data loader
> application for PostgreSQL from python to Common Lisp to compare the
> offerings of those two well established Dynamic Languages.

